# K&N Intake Gives The Car A More Aggressive Sound



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

First off let me start off by saying welcome to the forum. Congrats on installing the intake.


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

I am thinking of doing this too. I could not decide between the "drop in", and the intake setup.


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

Right on. Are you sure this belongs i the Gen 2 forum? I ask because nobody makes an intake for the new cruze yet. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Boostpatrol said:


> Right on. Are you sure this belongs i the Gen 2 forum? I ask because nobody makes an intake for the new cruze yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Great observation! I will be sure to ask and find out:


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Boostpatrol said:


> Right on. Are you sure this belongs i the Gen 2 forum? I ask because nobody makes an intake for the new cruze yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Great observation! I will be sure to ask and find out: 

Steve-OH: You are correct the intake definitely makes the car sound better. Tell us a little about your Cruze. What year and trim level is it? I don't remember seeing an opening post for you. No problem, just want to be sure we have this in the correct section of the forum.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard! :welcome:


----------

